# Best Name In Router Bits



## thewoodennewfie (Jan 18, 2008)

Time for me to start building my collection of high quality router bits and get away from using the crappy one's that I have now. I was thinking about going with Freud. I'm looking for input on what you folks would consider to be the best name in router bits?

Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This question is best answered by saying that in every comparison test done Whiteside comes out in 1st place. Other bits which are of the highest quality would be Amana, CMT and Freud.(In alphabetical order) While members may have a personal favorite, the comparison testing run by different magazines is as un-biased as it gets. I have been pleased with the results from all of these companies bits.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Never had the chance to use Whiteside ( expensive ) but I can tell you that
Freud has been the sharpest bits I have ever used and CMT close behind also they LAST a long time unlike .............


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just my 2 cents on router bits 

1. CMT
2. Freud
3. Whiteside
4. Grizzly the purple ones, M10 type
5. Amana

The Amana/Rockler type is sold on this eBay web site at a great price,and are the M10 type.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZreliable-products

========

=============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have used quite a few different brands and I agree with Router, Freud is about the sharpest and stay so longer than any I have used. I also put their carbide forstener bits in the same category. Whiteside are excellent but I have only used their spirals. I also like those I have gotten from Oak Park and Eagle a lot. 

corey


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

About 95% of my bits are Whiteside. I obviously have been very pleased with them. Freud bits work very well also. Haven't used CMT but plan on trying them as Bob puts them at the top of his list. (Not free but they MUST be good) Lebrawood always seem to have good prices on Whiteside bits. http://librawood.com
Just received a Whiteside 3/4 d x 2 inch straight cut to plane some boards. It planed 1 1/2" wood like it was butter.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I usually use, OP, Grizzly, and CMT. Should note that, this all depends on what I'm willing to spend at the time of purchase. 
Just an update: Whiteside, Freud & the above mentioned along with a few from Pricecutter.com, Rocklers, and Woodcraft.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

thewoodennewfie said:


> Time for me to start building my collection of high quality router bits and get away from using the crappy one's that I have now. I was thinking about going with Freud. I'm looking for input on what you folks would consider to be the best name in router bits?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I agree with *Whiteside. <=========*

Bite the bullet and gett'em... better in long run... IMHO...
*Get the bits you actually want when you want them.*

Buying cheap assortments is only good for trying them out to find out what you like... that's all... there's no quality there... As long as you know that.


----------



## honyacker (Jul 18, 2006)

Has anyone used Dimar bits?


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a Diamr spiral upcut bit and it works great. I mostly buy Freud bits because they are available everywhere, never been disappointed with Freud. From what I've seen from the Dimar I have used, I wouldn't hesitate to get another.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Mike said:


> This question is best answered by saying that in every comparison test done Whiteside comes out in 1st place. Other bits which are of the highest quality would be Amana, CMT and Freud.(In alphabetical order) While members may have a personal favorite, the comparison testing run by different magazines is as un-biased as it gets. I have been pleased with the results from all of these companies bits.


Mike,

I hate to put you on the spot but your first statement is really broad and I'm not sure you can support it. Perhaps it would be more informative to the OP if you would point to specific articles.


----------

